# Where in Canada to get a rescue poodle



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Are there any poodle rescues in Canada? I'm thinking about my second dog and I'm having a hard time going with a breeder but really want a poodle so I'd like to know what my options are.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

There really isnt a poodle rescue in Canada anymore. This person was but no updates since 2009 on her website rescue out of manitoba- i would contact her to see if anything else is going on. 

I've pulled a few poodles over the years and have worked with my local all breed rescue. so often people work through those rescues 

Petfinder is a good place to look by breed.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey you're only a couple hours from me! I foster with New Hope in Saskatoon. I guess I'll just keep waiting then.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Is there a pound, or shelter in your area? 4 of mine came from a kill shelter here in Denver,Abby, is poodle, MeMais Poodle& bejoin Candy is yorkie & poodle. Kayla, tea cup poodle, Any way you might see. There all loving, no health pro., they were just unwonted, who knows why.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I got Jewel from a shelter but things are different up here, there aren't many small dogs in shelters. And if there are and that shelter doesn't already have a waiting list for small dogs they get snapped up fast! Even faster if they're a small non-shedding mix.

We have one rescue that's going down to California I believe it is and pulling just small breed dogs and bringing them back up to this area to fill the void.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I was surprised to read this. Are there fewer pets that need homes in Canada than the US? Are there more bybs and puppy mills in the US?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The smaller dogs are more popular up here. That may be true in the States too. It's pretty well understood that large, black dogs don't leave the shelters as quickly as the smaller breeds. 

And like K/L says . . . 'specially anything hypoallergenic!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Where I live, you never see a loose dog, but every dog in the pound (except for one vicious one this year, and one that was deemed to be too sick to save) is adopted out. We also have a vet training program in the university here and they take in dogs from the SPCA for the students to practice this skills on, and all those dogs are adopted out too. In fact, if you peruse kijiji or craigslist here, mixed breed dogs are selling for $450! And they get those prices! I've marvelled at this many a time before, but I speculate that it is the success of the spay/neuter program at work.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

*Rescue*

Hi,
My boy Kansas, came from Ron`s Rescue in Ohio.
They just rescued some poodles. I believe there is two 8 week old puppies. As well as six 3 week old pups. I live in Ontario we drove 6 hours to his foster home in Michigan. They are a great rescue group. Kansas is a parti poodle but the new group are solids. Good luck in your search, 
Check them out on petfinder. Ron's Rescued Rascals.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If you are on Facebook, look up Standard Poodle Rescue Ontario.
They just rescued 8 mini poodle boys from a mill, and have another mini mix (that I really want!!) who has some behavior issues.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

You may want to keep an eye on this situation on Vancouver Island. 

45 miniature poodles seized from Vancouver Island home - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in Alberta and have, on occasion, seen some adult Poodles listed on Kijiji by owners who can no longer care for them. They do seem to be few and far between, but if you keep looking you may find one.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help. I had seen about the dogs in Vancouver but assumed they would be snapped up by local people. Are they not popular there?


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Poodles are very popular here in Vancouver. But I think labradoodles and goldendoodles are even more popular.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey- i used to foster for New Hope- and now work with Bright Eyes in Regina. I can't foster anymore as i'm at the town limit for dogs  

We have MANY BYB'er and puppy mill situations up here. Small breeds are harder for us to find as a rescue. Even more we mostly have a huge issue with 'res' dogs from up north. Bright Eyes has several cav's inrescue, a jack cross, etc. Poodles are pretty rare for us to come across in rescue. 4 years ago i had one i pulled from a Doodle breeder via Kijiji and fostered then placed via New hope. New hope has had a few standards through since then (2? maybe).


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Small world!! I just started fostering in May with New Hope but I have Bright Eyes on my facebook page, let me know if there's ever anything I can do to help you guys out! I don't know if you've found my thread yet, it started as a picture thread about Jewel my poodle mix and it's now like a photo journal of Jewel & I fostering.
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/18490-jewel-jewel-jewel.html

I think the only reason I did get Jewel from the shelter is because two poodle/shih-tzu mixes were turned in pregnant! Between the two of them they had 10 puppies so no one was really thinking about adopting the moms while all those puppies were there. I swooped in, filed the paper work & paid the fee while Jewel was still nursing the puppies and went back a month & a half later to get her. She walked out of the shelter the same time as her last puppy was being picked up. :biggrin1:


----------



## poodleedmonton (May 7, 2013)

If anyone sees this, I am looking for some help with a mini poodle as mentioned in another post. I have also emailed victoria poodle rescue.


----------



## PaulaB (Jan 14, 2014)

*There is indeed a standard poodle rescue in Canada*

We are called Standard Poodles In Need, Rescue and Re-Home and we are dedicated to standard poodles but also to toys, minis and poodle mixes. Visit our website at Standard Poodle Rescue and Rehome | Standardpoodlesinneed


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hey, Paula...


----------

